# Doctor Gangel



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Number 1, shich is found in this video?




Tall guy in the red suit/tophat. Or...
Number 2, found in this picture.








Again, tall guy with tophat.
Can't decide which version.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

are you asking a question?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you're asking which costume might be better, go with the second version. More sinister, somewhat Victorian, less circuslike. Of course, if you like circus, never mind what I just said


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry, yeah, asking which was better.

I also liked the bottom one, but I don't have the shape of face for it. Mine's more round, but he has a pointy chin/nose. Maybe prosthetics?It's only going to be worn Halloween night, as well as a costume party that we go to every year.

Edit: If you have a chance, read u on the story line of Love Never Dies, might help you understand the costumes better.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

The black one


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I like the black costume also.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I will say they dont look very doctor like though, and not everyone who sees it will have read the story.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

I guess it's the black one then. Thanks. 

Not too worried about the people who don't recognize it, and the one's who do get a +1 in my head. :lol:


----------

